
Cornavirus: The Worst Case Scenario - vanusa
https://www.macleans.ca/opinion/coronavirus-the-worst-case-scenario/
======
ColinWright
I'm not surprised that most of the news sources are getting this wrong ...
they don't care ... but:

Technically:

* The virus belongs to a large family of viruses, and they are all "Coronaviruses";

* This particular virus is called SARS-CoV-2;

* "Covid-19" is the name of the disease caused by SARS-CoV-2.

Probably no one here cares either, but I thought it was interesting.

For that, the International Committee on Taxonomy of Viruses has designated
the virus itself with the even more memorable title of "SARS-CoV-2".

